# Moisturizer for sensitive skin



## HoneyDip (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey y'all.. I'm looking for a good moisturizer for my sensitive combination skin..my skin is so sensitive around the cheek area.. (just recently). It's so weird, I only get redness/a lil breakouts around my cheek area.. never in my T-Zone. I've been really wondering where that comes from.. could it be from cheap brushes?
Thanks guys n dolls!


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 26, 2009)

I've been loving the Biore Skin preservation moisturizers. They have two, one for the morning and one at night.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 27, 2009)

I like the clinique line of moisturizers, they are supposed to work well for sensitive skin.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Aug 27, 2009)

i really like aveeno moisturizer for sensitive skin. i have sensitive skin and i use the one that calms redness and irritation. they have a bunch of different formulas but aveeno is known for being non irritating.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 27, 2009)

^ I second this


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 27, 2009)

^ I third this. I think Aveeno does sensitive skin well. That and Cetaphil. Especially awesome for your body (which I know you're asking about face).. is Aveeno's baby line without scent for sensitive skin.


----------



## Frozen White (Aug 27, 2009)

I have sensitive skin, I used to have really bad eczema so my skin is pretty sensitive and I started using Cetaphil as a moisturizer and it works AMAZINGLY. My skin doesn't have dry patches anymore and it's not greasy or heavy and I used to have red bumps on my skin that usually come and go and now they are basically gone, not red anymore. Also doesn't have any fragrance and I realized that's probably one of the main reasons my skin gets irritated.


----------



## Spengl (Aug 30, 2009)

Try Korres products, they are amazing.


----------



## kareno (Sep 1, 2009)

I have been finding that the more natural skin care products work really well for my sensitive skin. I like Korres and Ole Henrikson.


----------



## tarnii (Sep 2, 2009)

I like Dermalogica Barrier Repair


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 2, 2009)

another vote for cetaphil, plus its the only one that doesnt make me break out


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Sep 3, 2009)

All of the above broke me out after extensive use. Not at first, but after several months. If you find none of those work for you (if they work, great), try making your own. =] This way, you can eliminate excessive preservatives and control what's going in your moisturizer.


----------



## LRMakeup (Sep 3, 2009)

I also vote for Cetaphil. It's amazing, and cheap!


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 5, 2009)

I use Aveeno Ultra-Calming Moisturizer, but I also need to dab the dry spots with Nivea Creme.


----------



## HoneyDip (Oct 12, 2009)

hey ladies!
thanks for all your helpful advices..
I recently bought NIVEA sensitive balance day/nightcream and love it so far. I live in Europe right now.. so couldn't get my hands on the products listed above, still appreciate your help!


----------



## fiction_writer (Jan 23, 2010)

i have very sensitive combination skin and i use la roche posay's hydreane light for day and hydreane rich for night


----------



## Kragey (Jan 24, 2010)

Your skin sounds a lot like mine. I have a reaction to just about EVERYTHING I put on my face, but mainly moisturizers, so I've gotten used to the fact that they will generally make my cheeks red for an hour or two.

I use the St. Ives Collagin Elastin moisturizer, which is $5 for a massive tub at my local Rite Aid. I actually moved a teaspoon of product to a sanitized screw-top jar and refrigerated the rest, cause a little goes a LOOOOOONG way! You may also want to try Aveeno; they're a bit pricey for me, but my sister has eczema and uses their products with no problems.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 24, 2010)

Complex 15 (in the tube) from the drugstore/chemist is great.  The package states "cream" but it's a lotion texture.  Wonderfully soothing and hydrates well.


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HoneyDip* 

 
_Hey y'all.. I'm looking for a good moisturizer for my sensitive combination skin..my skin is so sensitive around the cheek area.. (just recently). It's so weird, I only get redness/a lil breakouts around my cheek area.. never in my T-Zone. I've been really wondering where that comes from.. could it be from cheap brushes?
Thanks guys n dolls!_

 
I have very sensative skin as well.  My moisturizer is from aubrey organics.  i use the one for dry skin.  I can apply it even if I have a cut on my face without burning.


----------

